# Sports



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anyone play any sports. I play lacrosse.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I do Yoga like everyday.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

SCA armored combat. Tougher than college level rugby.
I also coach my son's 6th grade tackle football team.

I played
HS footbal
HS wrestling
HS track and field 
College Rugby
Club wrestling
club boxing
rec league softball

SCA= Society for Creative Anachronisms

Full contact baton combat. I'm 50 and I *love* it


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You are a warrior!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i used to do combat ju jutsu. now i just lift weights.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I do yoga, too. I like college football Boise Broncos!! They lost their first game, but think the played well. Not enough time on the field "( Also a Patriots fan!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you in Idaho? My father in law lives in Pocatello. 

I'm doing Baron Baptiste, Rodney Yee, and Shiva Rae these days. It's 11 months so far of almost every day. I've lost 35 # so far and it's still coming off. ;-). I'm do much stronger too. Getting back to cheer leading shape almost. Lol


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I played baseball, football, basketball, and did western pleasure horse shows. I played football for Foley high school in Alabama. Does anyone know Julio Jones, or Robert Lester? I played high school ball with both of them. The both played for Alabama. Wanted to play college ball but when hurricane Ivan happened my dad needed help on the farm. So I had to quit high school. I hit my GED though. I'm 6'8" tall. 220 lbs. I wanted to play pro ball sooooo bad


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

@ energyvet...I am working hard to do the frog. I don't know more the american names than the real names to the poses, just do the ones I remember and like ") I also meditate, which changed my stress level. And yes, I live in Idaho, never been to Pocatello, but know where it is. We have the most beautiful hot springs here!! And I chose two names from hindu Gods for the chickens. Not telling till I get them in my possesion!! 

@Earlyguy, my Dad and step bro live there. Have a Crimson tide t-shirt. and I remember when Ivan hit, was in Florida, I remember Charlie, Frances, and Ivan, all huge that year. That was the year I decided to move to Idaho.

Om ~ Kelly


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 20, 2012)

*Soccer*

I paly soccer with a women's team "New Mexico Divas", who just won the state's championship in our division...


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been playing soccer for about 23 years. Most of that has been coed. I also play softball and volleyball. Total sports junkie!!! I also snowboard in the winter and used to be in a white water rafting club.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Roll Tide!!!! Alabama beats Auburn 49-0. Now on the road to SEC championship. Then who knows maybe another national championship.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Softball,basketball,volleyball,and of coarse I take care of my pets but that's not really a sport


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

I like to play basketball, softball, soccer , and swimming. But mostly basketball!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ooh I forgot about a few things...I also like snowmobiling,swimming,jetsking,boating,sleddin,and many more


----------



## FerryKanes (Jul 2, 2013)

I use to do yoga and jogging everyday morning.


----------



## BlackyRings (Jul 15, 2013)

I like to play basketball, cricket, swimming and jogging.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well I'm a bit beyond my prime these days.....and just recently had a total Knee replacement.
But I guess I do have a sort-a like sport activity...
According to my wife; "I jump to conclusions",..".bend over backwards" to help the grand kids,...and "run with a new story to tell"
Well yeah its a sport...and I am waiting for the OLYMPIC commission to sanction it! LOL


----------



## dlinkered (May 27, 2016)

I do yoga, too. I like college football Boise Broncos!! They lost their first game, but think the played well. Not enough time on the field "( Also a Patriots fan!!


----------



## toriisan (Jul 17, 2017)

I mostly do sport fishing but I am going to try off-road driving as soon as the shipment of my suspension lift kit that I bought from 4wheelonline arrives.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I ride my horse, have a boat, ......


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I used to play intramural basketball and football. Competed in swimming for a short time and was a lifeguard. 
I was also a Koga self defense instructor; come-a-longs, unarmed self defense and straight baton.
I've always enjoyed swimming, fishing, riding motorcycles and continue to do so.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have chickens, dogs, and a bicycle.....oh and very busy grandkids. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I shoot,hunt,climb trees,fish and swim with my geese.I'm looking for a beat up camper to make a hunting lodge this year.I'm not sitting in a tree,freezing while the blue jays tell everybody we are back there.Hunting season starts Sept 1.I got a craving for squirrel and dumplings.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Squirrel and dumplings mmmmmmmmmmmmm! Sop it up with cracklin cornbread!


----------

